# Kohler toilet



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

Had a customer who we had done work for 2 years ago call to say her toilet was not flushing. I went and it was a Kohler. I flushed it and sure enough it did not seem to want to flush. I ran my auger through it and found nothing. I tried to adjust the flapper float so it sat tight against the flapper to hold it open longer. No luck. Just did not have power enough to flush water alone. HO said this was like that since we installed it. I pulled the toilet knowing full well there was nothing in the drain (Intuition I guess) and sure enough the line was clear. I took the toilet out side and filled the tank. It flushed good (For a Kohler) I was dumbfounded and turned the toilet up side down. Looking at a sharp angle into the trap I see a black mark. What is this I wondered? I peered in and saw some writing. A Ha! Its a credit card! The HO's first words were "It was probably something that fell from your pocket when you installed it" I finally got the card out and it was an insurance card with the HO's name on it!

Yeh, say it was me who dropped it into the toilet. Anything to get out of paying the bill! Told the boss and he asked if I showed the HO. Told him "Damn right I did"

Flush's ok now, but not as strong as it should. Never did like the way they work. Oh well, the HO purchased it.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

Bill said:


> Had a customer who we had done work for 2 years ago call to say her toilet was not flushing. I went and it was a Kohler. I flushed it and sure enough it did not seem to want to flush. I ran my auger through it and found nothing. I tried to adjust the flapper float so it sat tight against the flapper to hold it open longer. No luck. Just did not have power enough to flush water alone. HO said this was like that since we installed it. I pulled the toilet knowing full well there was nothing in the drain (Intuition I guess) and sure enough the line was clear. I took the toilet out side and filled the tank. It flushed good (For a Kohler) I was dumbfounded and turned the toilet up side down. Looking at a sharp angle into the trap I see a black mark. What is this I wondered? I peered in and saw some writing. A Ha! Its a credit card! The HO's first words were "It was probably something that fell from your pocket when you installed it" I finally got the card out and it was an insurance card with the HO's name on it!
> 
> Yeh, say it was me who dropped it into the toilet. Anything to get out of paying the bill! Told the boss and he asked if I showed the HO. Told him "Damn right I did"
> 
> Flush's ok now, but not as strong as it should. Never did like the way they work. Oh well, the HO purchased it.


Seems like your auger would have got that.....get rough next time,treat it like a bad girl on a 1st date


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

If they said it was your credit card then you should have taken it and pretended it was yours. Too bad it wasnt one though.


----------

